# Rech support d'enceinte pour Homepod



## pcnum (25 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour

Je recherche un support (pied ou colonne)  pour l'homepod mais je ne trouve pas
Il faut qu'il fasse un mètre minimum

je suis assez surpris qu'Apple n'a pas songé à la chose depuis tout ce temps.

Quand on voit les supports pour Sonos, ils se réglent en hauteur ils sont nombreux mais pas pour l'Homepod


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour ,

Un pied dans ce style ? 
ou dans celui ci ?


----------



## pcnum (26 Juillet 2020)

Le premier a une plaque et un kit visserie et une grande plaque rectangulaire à l'arrière donc inadapté et ne fait que 68 cm de hauteur
	

		
			
		

		
	







Le deuxieme ne fonctionne pas car on ne peut pas mettre la prise à l'intérieur et ne fait que 80 cm


----------



## iBaby (28 Juillet 2020)

Pourquoi mettre la prise à l’intérieur ? Et le câble arriverait à ressortir par où ? 
On voit bien sur le site qu’il y a une ouverture pour passer le câble hors de la nacelle du HomePod, mais pas pour passer le câble carrément dans le tube.


----------

